# Where are the Amtrak Zones?



## Everydaymatters (Oct 11, 2010)

Seems to me that in one of the old Amtrak System Timetables, there was a line drawn on the map in the inside cover showing the split for zones. Can someone tell me what the zones are? The newest system timetable I have is Oct. 27, 2008 - April 2009. In that one, the pages are split into Northweast, East, Midwest, West,and West Coast. Are these the Zones?


----------



## Eric S (Oct 11, 2010)

Everydaymatters said:


> Seems to me that in one of the old Amtrak System Timetables, there was a line drawn on the map in the inside cover showing the split for zones. Can someone tell me what the zones are? The newest system timetable I have is Oct. 27, 2008 - April 2009. In that one, the pages are split into Northweast, East, Midwest, West,and West Coast. Are these the Zones?


Are you referring to Amtrak Guest Rewards zones? I didn't see those listed in the timetable when I gave it a cursory glance. But, the split up in the timetable is just a convenient grouping of trains, not the official AGR zones.


----------



## Rail Freak (Oct 11, 2010)

Dividing lines are

East/Central = Toledo, Cincy & Atlanta

Central /West = Wolf Point, Denver, Abuqurque, El Paso.

If I'm wrong ,I'm sure I'll be corrected, but I know I'm close!

RF

Never done the NE Zone, YET!!!!


----------



## sunchaser (Oct 11, 2010)

Everydaymatters said:


> Seems to me that in one of the old Amtrak System Timetables, there was a line drawn on the map in the inside cover showing the split for zones. Can someone tell me what the zones are? The newest system timetable I have is Oct. 27, 2008 - April 2009. In that one, the pages are split into Northweast, East, Midwest, West,and West Coast. Are these the Zones?


I didn't see it in the current Timetable, but here is the link from the AGR website. Click on details & conditions under "Amtrak Travel", then there will be another link for the Zone Map.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Oct 12, 2010)

sunchaser said:


> Everydaymatters said:
> 
> 
> > Seems to me that in one of the old Amtrak System Timetables, there was a line drawn on the map in the inside cover showing the split for zones. Can someone tell me what the zones are? The newest system timetable I have is Oct. 27, 2008 - April 2009. In that one, the pages are split into Northweast, East, Midwest, West,and West Coast. Are these the Zones?
> ...


Still can't find it. Sorry.


----------



## MisterToad (Oct 12, 2010)

https://www.amtrakguestrewards.com/zonemap


----------



## AlanB (Oct 12, 2010)

Try this link Betty.


----------



## PaulM (Oct 14, 2010)

Everydaymatters said:


> Seems to me that in one of the old Amtrak System Timetables, there was a line drawn on the map in the inside cover showing the split for zones


Once upon a time Amtrak had a deal whereby you could you could buy a zone ticket. I don't remember the details; but I believe it is long gone. Although the zones may have been the same as or similar to the AGR reward zones, they had nothing to do with AGR.


----------

